# Problem with formatting



## MA-Caver (Oct 12, 2010)

Sigh... Every once in a while something causes my posts to lose all sense of order and whatever. i.e. http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1329319&posted=1#post1329319   You can see that there are no paragraph breaks (except given by the "quotes" and while I try to do it... the submit makes it one long run-on paragraph instead of breaking it up to make it easier to read... (its' probably happening with THIS post as well) I typed in {BREAK} to mark where I'd hit the enter key at the end of a sentence and continued.  I've tried deleting the cookies and resetting the browser and doing whatever... I can't even hit the little quote buttons or bold highlights or whatever.  Anyway... help  Sigh I need a new computer.


----------

